# Beate Uhse: Tausende E-Mail-Adressen veröffentlicht [Update]



## Newsfeed (2 September 2008)

Auf den Webseiten des Erotik-Konzerns waren für Jedermann Listen mit Tausenden Email-Adressen  abrufbar. Sogar Google indizierte die vertraulichen Userdaten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

